# All of my betta fish sorority.



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know how this happened. Tara, Athena, Scarlet and Tawni have all died in the past two days. I've been refreshing their water, feeding them correctly, and watching after them.. I don't know what to do! I just went to check on Tara, Heidi, Heather and Athena (the only four surviving ones) to find Athena dead and Tara close to it.

I'm shaking and crying and don't know what to do. !!!!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

dang i'm so sorry try putting them in a different tank because when one dies the bacteria can cause all of them to die.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss......I would look at getting a much bigger tank before you start another sorority....5gal is just not big enough to properly keep and meet the needs of 5 adult female Bettas.....But...it would be great to house a single adult male......

I love the black and white themed tank...very pretty and easy to look at......


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to forget and praying that my girls Heather and Heidi will pull through.


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

That's terrible! I'm so sorry!! Pulling for Heather and Heidi,

~Sarah


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

It's probably a good idea that you put them in another tank or thouragly clean out the tank.... disease could still be lurking in the tank. RIP, I'm sure they had great lives with you. Praying for Heather and Heidi.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

i agree with Loryen.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

RIP your lovely bettas...
I think Heather and Heidi need a pro. Cheerleader!
*gets the cheerleaders*
You can do it! Go go go!
H E I D I Heidi Heidi!
H E A T H E R Heather Heather!
YOU can make it! Make it!
Go Go GO!


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

This just happened to my 10 gal sorority. So i understand your pain. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Im sorry. Hope heather and Heidie pull through...


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

my little tank have never had this problem, 0.5 gallon.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You had a sorority in a 1/2 G tank?! Or just one fish in there? Either way, that's too small for any fish.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

my fish feels safe in a small tank he'll hate a big tank. he'll be more easier to get eaten by the cats in a big tank, trust me i love my betta and i'm doing everything i can do to make him a little happy camper, i also have a budget to stick to.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure I understand the budget thing, but a fishy shouldn't be bought without proper equipment. Unless you were one of the victims of pet store stupidity... Then we forgive you LOL, anyways, I'm sure your doing everything you can for your fish, that's why your on this forum right? Have you tried putting Betta in a large tank? 3-5 gallons or more? Another cheap alternative is a 2G cookie jar from walmart, theyre cheap. Some bettas DO feel insecure in a large tank, but its rare. Good luck!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

i've tried a big vase, but it seems that he din't like to much. he's also a gift form a friend.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Gift or no gift. Try a tank, or a kritter keeper. If he likes it, then buy a filter and everything else, if not, return it.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your sorority. 
I hope the others pull through.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Personally, I would stick the remaining girls each in their own solitary housing until you can tear down your old tank and start back fresh.

You have 2 left? Don't put them together. 2 cannot make a sorority. Sooner or later one or both will fight to the death. 

Best of luck with your situation.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with OFL that a bigger tank is needed to house 5 females properly.


----------

